# Non-Stick soap molds



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

On advice from Vicki in a previous thread, I ordered the ebay-store non-stick soap mold. Actually, it was two molds, two cutters, one regular the other wavy and the cutter board-stop-thing.. I realized that I haven't made soap in a while because I got so frustrated lining all my molds with plastic and taping it all down and then trying to get it all unstuck and then cut - and of course trying to get all those cut pieces the same size and always having a couple of tiny end pieces.. I am so excited!! 
I had gone through the _entire_ list of molds before settling on this one only because they swear it will never need a liner.. :biggrin


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Congratulations!!
I lined my molds with silicone so no liners needed


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

How did you do that??


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Got a tube of silicone and used my fingers and smoothed it on.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I am right this minute talking to someone who makes customs molds. I want a knock off of the martha molds but that pours more soap. I want to pour a single large slab of soap that after you pour and swirl you snap in the deviders that makes it 3 or 4 logs. The first one will be about $25 more than the others, but once this one is made, then everyone can order via my custom mold their own...or at least I am hoping this..I don't want to have to buy them and then send them and pay double shipping!

Everyone I have contacted who has their molds loves them, says in the beginning you may have to spray with fake pam or mold release but after the first time or so you never have to even after washing. That the deviders in the beginning are tight and you have a hard time snapping them in and out but afterwards you will love them. So, I will keep you all updated.

Sondra, I have my mold and my tubes and that is as far as it got with my kidding season from hell  Vicki


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

Sondra - was it difficult getting the silicone smooth enough that you don't notice it in the final soap? Do you think it would work well with the Martha Molds? Mine have been used a lot and I'm noticing they're starting to stick a lot more.

Thanks,
PJ


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

no was not hard to do but like I said I used my fingers and wetted with water to smooth just like you would if you caulked a tub. nice and smooth. There is a thread in here I will go find so you can see the orginal topic.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php/topic,1476.0.html


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks Sondra, that was very helpful! 
PJ


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

my molds are curved so had to use my fingers.


----------

